# Sweaty feet



## thewallfan (Apr 4, 2013)

My feet sweat like crazy when I wear my boots. I have to have thicker socks to stop my feet from getting blisters. Is there socks out there that are breathable or stop sweat? Even in the winter they are soaked from it. Any help?


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

thewallfan said:


> My feet sweat like crazy when I wear my boots. I have to have thicker socks to stop my feet from getting blisters. Is there socks out there that are breathable or stop sweat? Even in the winter they are soaked from it. Any help?


Get some of your typical Army "Green" socks from any military surplus store. They make your legs itch like hell after taking them off for a few minutes, but they're great for absorbing sweat while keeping your feet warm. Also, baby powder on your feet before putting on your socks will do wonders for helping keep your socks dry.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Try wearing a thin pair of nylon socks and then put on your wool socks over them. Your feet will remain dry.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Not a fan of the base layer any more. I just go with wool socks.My feet sweat,I air out my boots at night.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

To prevent blisters in boot were a thin pair of dress socks on your foot then you normal sock over them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

thewallfan said:


> My feet sweat like crazy when I wear my boots. I have to have thicker socks to stop my feet from getting blisters. Is there socks out there that are breathable or stop sweat? Even in the winter they are soaked from it. Any help?


This is going to sound crazy, especially in NW Ohio in January during a cold snap, but ditch the shoes and boots and go barefoot or at least minimalistic with the footwear for while. Cody Lundin may be one of the more famous survivalists to promote the barefoot lifestyle recently. Some believe, myself included, that all of the high tech shoes and boots that we wear as well as our socks have caused our feet to "go soft on us". Sweaty feet may be one side effect that you are experiencing due to years of over-wearing shoes and footwear. Or maybe not, maybe its hereditary, I'm no doctor. But hey, who knows, people went many years without the latest in technology on their feet and survived right?

I'm not saying go 100% barefoot immediately but ease into it. And I'm not saying don't wear shoes or boots ever again, I'm the first to appreciate a good pair of boots or athletic shoes or even dress shoes when the occasion calls for it, but I try to go barefoot it as much as possible. But maybe you need to toughen those dogs up a bit. Try it at home, school, wherever you can. It's easy for a young high school kid to pull off the barefoot thing, most of us over 50 think you kids are crazy anyway. The other kids might talk or laugh about you but you never know some cute hippy survival chick might dig it?
Living Barefoot | Getting Started


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Slippy...I love ya, man...but have you lost your ever'loving mind? lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Putting the thin dress socks on first will help with blister it cause the fiction to shift from your foot to the sock layer.
many Infantry soldiers have used it for a long time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Slippy...I love ya, man...but have you lost your ever'loving mind? lol


I can see the headline now;

"Crazy Old Barefoot Armed Man Arrested for Ranting and Raving About Federal Government, Politicians and the Wussification of our Youth" News at 11


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

You aren't going all Hippy on us now, are you? 

I'm sure that the NSA is monitoring 1-800-flowers too!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> You aren't going all Hippy on us now, are you?
> 
> I'm sure that the NSA is monitoring 1-800-flowers too!


Absolutely not going hippy. Inor would punch me in the face and dot my eyes! 

I do have a couple of nephews who are your quintessential little suburban yuppie kids who call me Uncle Green. Their rationale is that Me and Mrs Slippy live in the woods, grow some food, store some water, have a few solar panels (but desperately WANT more!). They see me "recycling" lumber, plywood and metal to build something out of later, have cool camping stuff and I walk around barefoot on occasion with a floppy straw hat sometimes. I also have some bottle trees in the yard and they just don't get that. But when I pull out those mean ole black guns that go bang, they shut the hell up about Uncle Green!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

You got bottle trees? 

You know you're gonna have to explain them to the yankees at some point...

Anyway, Wallfan, several mfg's have socks that will keep you from getting blisters and wick away the moisture. Look at the UnderArmor socks. I've got several pair for both summer and winter and they do a really good job of keeping my feet cool/warm and dry. Yes, they are pricier than a pack of Walmart socks, but hey, your feet become really important when that is your primary mode of transportation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> You got bottle trees?
> 
> You know you're gonna have to explain them to the yankees at some point...


Love my bottle trees! I'm old school with all blue bottles but I'm thinking about a new multi-colored tree this summer. If the yankee carpetbaggers come my way they better be invited, otherwise I'll unleash them Haints from the bottles!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Okay, now you gonna have to explain Haints too...

Here goes the civil war again....lol


----------



## thewallfan (Apr 4, 2013)

Slippy said:


> This is going to sound crazy, especially in NW Ohio in January during a cold snap, but ditch the shoes and boots and go barefoot or at least minimalistic with the footwear for while. Cody Lundin may be one of the more famous survivalists to promote the barefoot lifestyle recently. Some believe, myself included, that all of the high tech shoes and boots that we wear as well as our socks have caused our feet to "go soft on us". Sweaty feet may be one side effect that you are experiencing due to years of over-wearing shoes and footwear. Or maybe not, maybe its hereditary, I'm no doctor. But hey, who knows, people went many years without the latest in technology on their feet and survived right?
> 
> I'm not saying go 100% barefoot immediately but ease into it. And I'm not saying don't wear shoes or boots ever again, I'm the first to appreciate a good pair of boots or athletic shoes or even dress shoes when the occasion calls for it, but I try to go barefoot it as much as possible. But maybe you need to toughen those dogs up a bit. Try it at home, school, wherever you can. It's easy for a young high school kid to pull off the barefoot thing, most of us over 50 think you kids are crazy anyway. The other kids might talk or laugh about you but you never know some cute hippy survival chick might dig it?
> Living Barefoot | Getting Started


Dont know if I could bring myself to do that. In this -15 degree weather, I need all the warmth I can get. As for the sweatyness, I know its hereditary.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Okay, now you gonna have to explain Haints too...
> 
> Here goes the civil war again....lol


It should be fun to see how many people know about bottle trees!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

give explorer socks a try, they have a lot of natural materials, (the thick ones) 

keeping your feet dry, get some roll on deodorant, (sounds stupid I know) and apply to your feet, it reduces sweet in design, or try a rexona powder based spray deodorant (sport marketed) this will do wonders


----------



## thewallfan (Apr 4, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> give explorer socks a try, they have a lot of natural materials, (the thick ones)
> 
> keeping your feet dry, get some roll on deodorant, (sounds stupid I know) and apply to your feet, it reduces sweet in design, or try a rexona powder based spray deodorant (sport marketed) this will do wonders


I have tried this and it doesn't work. Heck anti-antiperspirants don't even work on my underarms!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

thewallfan said:


> Dont know if I could bring myself to do that. In this -15 degree weather, I need all the warmth I can get. As for the sweatyness, I know its hereditary.


thewallfan,
I'm not saying to do something stupid just give it a try when the weather gets better. Heredity is not disputable but maybe your dad or mom need to adopt the barefoot training regiment and you might find out that it is more a result of your feet needing more fresh air and toughening up!

I believe with training you can overcome some things. One of my sons thinks I'm a bit crazy with the barefoot thing and he has sweaty feet and wears socks, shoes, boots etc ALL the time. My other son is a barefoot fan and he pushes the limits of barefootin' and does not have sweaty feet, and neither do I. It's 12 degrees where I am and I've been outside at least three times in the past few hours barefoot for a few minutes, usually to take a leak and just enjoy the clear cold night for a few minutes.

Just curious, why did you pick the name, "thewallfan"?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

big sweater, try those socks... they are expensive.. but through the design they keep my feet reasonably dry on hotish days


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Don't be trying to change the subject, Slippy.

How many Sherpas do you see going barefoot in the Himalaya's amongst the bottle trees?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If your feet are sweating you need shoes that breathe. Get a good pair of boots and some wool socks. You can wear cotton next to your skin if you are sensitive to wool. My feet used to sweat and get so cold they hurt. Then I got a good pair of boots that breathed and the problems disappeared.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Don't be trying to change the subject, Slippy.
> 
> How many Sherpas do you see going barefoot in the Himalaya's amongst the bottle trees?


I must admit that I have not seen one barefoot Sherpa in the Himalayas amongst the vast forests of bottle trees...but I have also Not seen Gravity...Even though I have not seen gravity, if you drop a large rock over your bare feet OR bottle trees you'll know it exists!

Stay curious my friend.:razz:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Putting the thin dress socks on first will help with blister it cause the fiction to shift from your foot to the sock layer.
> many Infantry soldiers have used it for a long time.


The thin nylon socks that I recommended wearing under your wool socks were the dress socks that was issued to the military. I used the method when on the DMZ in Korea during some very cold nights and they work great. Also it indeed did help prevent blisters on road marches. Just an old Grunt throwing in his 2 cents worth and strongly agreeing with Smitty's post.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't mean to sound disrespectful, but are you sure you are buying the right size boots? I had a shoe salesperson tell me once that I'd be surprised how many people buy the wrong size shoes/boots for themselves. Blisters on the feet are a sure sign your footwear is the wrong size. 
I have to wear steel toed boots at work, I have sweating and odor problems if I wear any other color sock except for white. I wear a decent quality white cotton sock, also, wool if you are dealing with cold weather and sweating feet might be considered. Good luck.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Don't mean to sound disrespectful, but are you sure you are buying the right size boots? I had a shoe salesperson tell me once that I'd be surprised how many people buy the wrong size shoes/boots for themselves. Blisters on the feet are a sure sign your footwear is the wrong size.
> I have to wear steel toed boots at work, I have sweating and odor problems if I wear any other color sock except for white. I wear a decent quality white cotton sock, also, wool if you are dealing with cold weather and sweating feet might be considered. Good luck.


After work, try being BarefootMoonshinedave!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Blisters?...Women's panty hose stockings first then a thin sock over that....go ahead call me gay....2/3rd of the Rangers I knew used them...and we weren't gay....just confident in our sexuality...LOL. But if you buy the full panty hose with the waist and liner?,,,your gay.....


The pantyhose feet work great! Just a tip, you can get just the feet part at alot of shoe stores, they give them out if you don't have socks when you're trying on shoes.

My daughter is in Army ROTC and was having problems with blisters on the road marches. Finally convinced her that I might know a thing or two about taking care of your feet and wore some pantyhose feet. Hasn't had a blister since. Of course I got her a good pair of Danners too! I'm kinda fond of her!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

thewallfan said:


> My feet sweat like crazy when I wear my boots. I have to have thicker socks to stop my feet from getting blisters. Is there socks out there that are breathable or stop sweat? Even in the winter they are soaked from it. Any help?


Haha we could be in the same boat but I am not sure. When I think of Ohio my thoughts are you are a lot warmer than Montana except for the recent weather as we have been in the teens and 20's while you get hit with the artic blast.

Anyway here is what I do when hunting sub zero in Montana....

I LIKE the boots that ARE gortex but they are NOT FULL LEATHER, leather doesn't breath as well as canvas and I find the canvas (anything 0ther than leather) boots breath better.

Also and this is a big point..

If your feet are sweating it means your core temperature is SO SO SO high that your body feels it needs to vent heat out your extremities.

SO...

1. Put on less clothes, adjust your dress so that you lower your core body temperature, if you "feel" cold most of the day then you are doing it right.

2. Lower the temperature setting in your house, Here in Montana our normal temperature is 55 degrees in the day and 61 degrees in the evening an morning when we are showering and having breakfast.

3. Be a man and "TELL" your wife that is the temperature, life with it.... (HAHA ok that could be extreme) P.S. If did that and our heating bill would shock you how low it is, just saying.

4. If you are overweight you can easily maintain your weight or even lose weight by being "cold" all the time. Being cold means your body burns more calories which means more potato chips, or less weight.

When your climate gets warm all the things I am saying will not work, or what I am saying is your body says you should be living farther north...

Just saying.


----------



## scout185 (Dec 24, 2013)

What about gold bond medicated powder? I use that down my shirt when I'm feeling overheated but I am also overweight and work on a hot plastic factory where i have to wear long pants and shirt along with steel toe boots. I have never thought about using it on my feet till just now lol. I will try it and get back to you guys.


----------



## thewallfan (Apr 4, 2013)

I know for a fact that I need new boots. I got 1/2 a size bigger because my feet where growing and they never got big enough for the boot. Im looking for new ones now and ill look into the socks with the nylons and the medicated powder.


----------

